# London Womens Clinic



## Jeanette2 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi

I'm hoping to soon embark on IUI with donor sperm and am still in the process of deciding which clinic would be best for me. I had been considering The Lister (mainly for convenience as it's v close to my workplace) but have just realised they're substantially more expensive than the LWC.  Reviews on this site on the LWC seem quite mixed but largely positive.  Just wondering with IUI if anyone could recommend any good nurses at the LWC? Also do people know if there is much flexibility with treatment/ scan appointments?  I heard they see people for scans from 8.30am which is good as I work full-time and it's sometimes difficult getting much flexibility on my working hours.

Many thanks

Jeanette


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Jeanette,

All of the nurses I've seen have been lovely - can't remember any of their names and I don't think I've seen the same one twice (have had 3 or 4 scans and 1 IUI so far) but I wouldn't have any complaints about any of them. I think the one who did my IUI was called Tamara - or something like that - anyway she was great and made me feel very relaxed.

As for flexibility, I had all my scans at 8.30am. Haven't tried to get late appt or out of hours, so can't comment on that

Good luck!
Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi,

I got 8.30 slot for all 3 scans last month. Have 8.45 slot on Friday

I was straight in on time for all of them, and out within 10-15 mins max. Mind you I may just have been lucky....I'm sure it does get busy at times...although the beauty of the 8.30 slot is that you are first so no time for queue to build up. I tend to arrive early for everything so if they are ready for you you get in and out even earlier...

The IUI itself was on a Saturday so less relevant. Appt was 10.45 and I was out by 11.30 latest from memory....

I haven't met the embryologist - I assume that is just for IVF, no? Would you need to see an embryologist for IUI - or am I missing something?

Hope this helps
Laura
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh, that's what you mean. The one I've been dealing with is called Amy and she's been great. She's a clinical andrologist according to her email signature....
She rang me the first time and we had a bit of a chat about my requirements and since then we've corresponded by email - she's always been very prompt with her replies etc...

Again, hope this helps
wishing you luck with it
Laura
x


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

I have recently become an honourary member of the team at LWC (I work for them 2 days a month to run their legal advice service for patients), and they are all a really lovely bunch.  Venessa Smith is the head of the sperm bank (Amy is one of her deputies) and she's lovely and enormously helpful so if you have any questions about sperm-matching, just give her a call or email.

I have two children conceived at LWC, and it really is the rolls royce provider for donor IUI.  It has the largest sperm bank in the UK (which means no waiting for sperm and good choice of donors), it has a long pedigree of treating single women (they were one of the first two clinics to do so back when no-one else was brave enough) and they have a really strong commitment to their patients.  That's why they pay me to provide free legal advice to patients, and it's so far the only clinic in the UK where this comes as part of the service.

You might find it helpful to come to one of their 'Inseminar' open evenings (which they hold about once a month).  They are free no-obligation, and cover the IUI procedure, information about the donor bank and sperm-matching and me, as guest speaker, talking about legal issues.  You can also ask questions and even have a tour if you want.  The next one is on 28 February, and you just need to call Stephanie Markakis to book a seat.  It's a really good way of finding out more before you make a decision.

Hope to see you there!

Natalie
[email protected]


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Excellent - make sure you come and introduce yourself and say hello!

See you there.

Natalie


----------

